
Text Message Spam, Difficult to Stop, Is a Growing Menace - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/08/technology/text-message-spam-difficult-to-stop-is-a-growing-menace.html?ref=technology
======
melling
"Scrambling to get a better grasp on the problem, the mobile industry last
month joined with a maker of antispam software, Cloudmark, on a new reporting
service that lets users forward mobile spam to “7726,” a number that spells
SPAM on most keypads. Carriers will then use that information to block
numbers."

I've gotten a couple recently. Will try to forward to 7726 next time.

